# Video quality issue in Canon Zoom Camera



## Abdul Haq (Aug 1, 2017)

I have a Canon SX30IS camera. It was recently bought at an auction at eBay. It provides excellent still pictures and the 35 times zoom is fabulous. However when playing back videos (it is 720 HD)  shot indoor or outdoor the video quality is not so good. The video quality is sort of wavy as if it has a problem resolving the video and slightly hazy. Kindly help me fix it.


----------



## KmH (Aug 1, 2017)

The sort of wavy issue is likely because the camera has a rolling shutter instead of a global shutter.

Either way it is a compact point and shoot camera primarily deigned to make still photos.
Video is a secondary function.
If you want high quality video I recommend getting a good, dedicated to video camera (camcorder).

Do you use M mode and set the shutter speed to 2x the video frame rate?


----------



## sniper x (Aug 1, 2017)

You won't get good video out of that camera. It is the way they compress the video. If you want a good camera for HD video, I suggest finding a used Canon Vixia HF R500 or a later model.


----------



## Abdul Haq (Aug 9, 2017)

I have done a "Reset All" and now the video quality is excellent.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 9, 2017)

Abdul Haq said:


> I have done a "Reset All" and now the video quality is excellent.



OK
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

